# For the rapist



## SadSamIAm

Never noticed this on the former website.

Today I was looking at the links at the top of the page (HOME, FORUMS, ACTIVE POSTS, etc.)

At the end I thought it was a link that said FOR THE RAPISTS.

Feel guilty that I clicked on it.

Funny!!


----------



## GusPolinski

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxnuOdWUmA


----------



## SadSamIAm

GusPolinski said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bxnuOdWUmA


I thought of that skit as well. Too Funny!


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I've absolutely thought that so many times, too!!! I think it should say counselors!


----------



## NotEasy

Yes, I thought the same thing; and I clicked on it too. 
As someone who did some document preparation, there is too much space between the E and R, the 'kerning' is wrong. Or that was my defense, but a really interesting Freudian slip.
There was a link for Therapists before, but not on the home page.


----------



## FormerSelf

I briefly read it that way too.


----------



## thatbpguy

Just watched it. FUNNY!


----------



## Tall

But do the rapists really need their own support group?


----------



## breezycello

Haha! Love the play of what our minds see!


----------

